# Suggestions for 40" 3d LCD TV



## zcream (Feb 10, 2015)

Need to view the output from a 3d film that I am editing. So, a reasonable amount of color accuracy would be good.
Also, I have my videos on a HDD so, playback from an ext HDD.

Any recs ?


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi

i too am looking for such in 3d i have narrowed it down to 2

sony 42w900b and lg 42lb6700


----------



## Minion (Feb 26, 2015)

Get lg 42lb6700 I am not sure if a T.V can drive external HDD plz take your Ext. HDD and check it in multi brand showrooms.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

+1 to lg 42lb6700


----------

